# Question about Hackneys



## Roxy's Run (Feb 1, 2004)

After reading the post about Hackneys and seeing the BEAUTIFUL pictures, I couldn't help but notice how their hooves seemed so long and out of proportion. At least, to me anyway. I know nothing about this breed, so could someone enlighten me on why their hooves are like that? Is it to get more "action" out of their stride? Please, no disrespect to anyone or the breed, like I said, I know NOTHING about this breed. I just want to learn something new.


----------



## willowoodstables (Feb 2, 2004)

Some ponies are shown with longer hooves, which tends to give more reach. However, the reason they appear longer is that they also wear leather pads and thicker shoes which makes the shoe/hoof length look longer.

In the old days it was thought exteme long feet gave big trots, which of course has never been the case. Talent alone is what gives the big trot to hackneys. you can emphasis the motion, or get more range of shoulder motion, but IMHO there isn't a world class hackney out there that has extra long feet or heavy shoes.

Hope that helped..ask away!

Kim


----------



## Roxy's Run (Feb 2, 2004)

Thank you so very much, Kim. Now it makes more sense to me.


----------



## spazkat (Mar 3, 2004)

willowoodstables said:


> However, the reason they appear longer is that they also wear leather pads and thicker shoes which makes the shoe/hoof length look longer.


I remeber hearing an explanation for this once somewhere.... don't remember where though.



At any rate the gist of the idea was that the point of the shoes/pads being large was the same principle the use when designing athletic shoes..... that the pads were to abrob impact and the rest was to widen the base of the foot for increased stability.


----------

